# FINALLY! Got my Velox VX-6R wheels.



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

After I got in a group buy in December 2002 for these wheels, they finally arrived. I had given them a $100 deposit to secure the group buy price of $545. These were supposed to be out in January. There were so many delays. I'm just glad they finally came. Since my Conti's were slipping on turns, I got new tires too for an extra $450. I opted for the Falken GRB FK-451 in 215/45/17 Y rated.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice 17's... red on gunmetal looks bad ass. u know what the car is missing?? an SE-R badge on that billet grille


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice rims bro... the gunmetal rims go very well with the red exterior color. Overall very nice car .


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Gotta love the Velox's!


----------



## lljes1 (Dec 27, 2002)

where did you get that billet grille? or was it diy?


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

lljes1 said:


> * where did you get that billet grille? or was it diy? *


Those are T-Rex Billet Grills. They aren't zip tied on like other brands. They replace the stock ones. Their website is: www.trexbillet.com but it seems to be down.


----------

